# It's a 2 Part Process...



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Been doing a little fishing here and there. Nothing special, some of my pics already posted in some other threads.

Chasing cats as of late. Before I chase the cats, I go out and chase the bait. Not sure of exact numbers but a ****load would be a good number.  Chubs, Gills and Craws are the target and it's actually FUN. Chubs and Gills come on a very small circle hook tipped with a Gulp Waxie. Believe it or not, there is a bit of technique involved to be somewhat successful with the Chubs. Micro-sized gear and precision casting make a difference. Craws are easy. Last time out, I defecate you not, there were hundreds crawling out in the open on the creek bed. Just reach down and grab em. So easy a caveman or even House could do it! 

I go here...
View media item 78960
To catch these:
View media item 78958View media item 78957
And these:
View media item 78962
And sometimes I end up with a bunch of Jr. Sized these:
View media item 78959View media item 78948View media item 78947
And this one time at band camp I ended up catching this:
View media item 78950
But when it's all said and done I'm heading to the big water with a bait bucket full of these:
View media item 78961
And these:
View media item 78967
At big water:
View media item 78966
I've caught a few of these:
View media item 78965View media item 78963View media item 78956View media item 78951
And watched this dude eat trees:
View media item 78964

LOTS of small flatties between 12' and 17", same with the channels, a few carp, and some nature sightings. Best channel so far was about 24", same with the carp; best flattie was about 17ish. Action should be heating up soon. Equal success with Live Chubs, Live Gills, Cut Gills and Live Craws.

Fish Well and Be Well, E...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

A nice little 21" channel. Live Craw on a Santee rig.

View media item 78979


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Killin' the cats, nice dude! I need to stop being lazy and buy a catfish setup.


----------



## Jamie Caudill (Jul 12, 2015)

Recently caught these on fresh cut Gizzard shad.


----------



## Jamie Caudill (Jul 12, 2015)

Fresh bag of Gizzard shad kept on ice. I've caught about 40-50 channels in the past month using nothing but cut bait. Will eventually start using bluegills for shovelhead.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Jamie Caudill said:


> Recently caught these on fresh cut Gizzard shad.
> 
> View attachment 211787
> View attachment 211790
> View attachment 211792


That 1st one is a beauty.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Killin' the cats, nice dude! I need to stop being lazy and buy a catfish setup.


The lure of the Dark Side is strong young Jedi, LOL... I finally broke down and got my cat specific setup, glad I did. I often "double dip" when catfishing. I'll have my cat rig with a line out, and I'll also fan around with my regular spinning setup with a grub/tube/crank etc. to see what else I can catch. The beauty and the downfall is when you have two fish on at once and only two hands. The best way to describe the calamity that ensues is a younger Jerry Lewis fishing with his hair on fire.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## Jamie Caudill (Jul 12, 2015)

EStrong said:


> From now on your Delta Tau Chi name is ChannelLock; since you have the Channels on lockdown. LOL.
> 
> Nice Fish!


Lol! Thanks and same to you! How do those chubs and crawfish work for you?


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

I was able to get EatSleepFishChangeDiaper to make a bait run with me yesterday. Collected some victims and did some exploratory wading after he and the family unit had to leave. Later, I made my way to the water before dark and had my line wet within a matter of minutes. Once unpacked and settled, collected a bunch of driftwood and had a nice fire going not too long after.

View media item 79020
Caught this bait stealer.

View media item 79022
See what they do to your gills! LOL...

View media item 79021
Added a few flatties. The 30" is the first decent size flattie for me this year. The 21" hit almost the second the bait was in the water. I was reeling in the slack to set the sinker and felt the first bump. Another bump and a good pull and I set the hook.

View media item 79019
View media item 79018
View media item 79017
Overall a decent night. Lost a few that buzzed my baitrunner but I think those were all Gars. Finished up around 4:00am. Going back out tonight.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice Cats ! 
Those Gar are fun to catch but sure can be a nuisance when catfishing.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

nice looking cats E. What is your go to rig(bait set up) when catfishing the river?


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

garhtr said:


> Nice Cats !
> Those Gar are fun to catch but sure can be a nuisance when catfishing.
> Good luck and Good Fishing


Yes! Fun to catch but can be a pain when chasing cats. Funny thing is I mentioned to ESF a spot that is thick with Gar and was thinking about targeting them sometime soon, LOL...

Thanks for the props! BTW, you catch a few nice ones yourself.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

DLarrick said:


> nice looking cats E. What is your go to rig(bait set up) when catfishing the river?


Thanks!

I use the no-roll sliding sinker setup aka Carolina rig. Main line to swivel with a rubber bump between the swivel and the weight, mono leader down to Octo/Circle hook. Depending on the river bottom I'll use a Santee Rig (peg float on the leader) to keep the bait off the bottom a few inches. I use that mostly with live craws so they can't hide in the rocks or when there's a ton of moss/junk on the bottom. Using Live Chubs, Live Gills, Live Craws and Cut Gills right now. If I can get them or need them I'll use Shad and Mooneyes too. If I run out of bait (which has happened a few times) I have some raw frozen shrimp for backup and even (please forgive me) some pre-packaged blood/dough bait that I tie up in a cut piece of pantyhose and attach to the hook with a rubber band. It actually works! LOL...


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Glad to see you got on the fish. I've done nothing but get a hard time.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

dytmook said:


> Glad to see you got on the fish. I've done nothing but get a hard time.


Thanks!

I've had my share of skunks and baby fish outings. Also had a few nights where the hits never stopped but just couldn't land one and lost all my bait. Flatties were doing the "crush and run" leaving all my gills dead with crush marks and cracking the crawdad shells. Even had a small stinger hook on and they still got me.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

EStrong said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I use the no-roll sliding sinker setup aka Carolina rig. Main line to swivel with a rubber bump between the swivel and the weight, mono leader down to Octo/Circle hook. Depending on the river bottom I'll use a Santee Rig (peg float on the leader) to keep the bait off the bottom a few inches. I use that mostly with live craws so they can't hide in the rocks or when there's a ton of moss/junk on the bottom. Using Live Chubs, Live Gills, Live Craws and Cut Gills right now. If I can get them or need them I'll use Shad and Mooneyes too. If I run out of bait (which has happened a few times) I have some raw frozen shrimp for backup and even (please forgive me) some pre-packaged blood/dough bait that I tie up in a cut piece of pantyhose and attach to the hook with a rubber band. It actually works! LOL...


Thanks. Don't do much catfishing but have been out messing with a seine i got for Christmas, so figured i would see what i can work up with the bait i have. Girlfriend bought it for me so she cant say anything when i tell her i'm going to be out all night fishing.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I wouldn't mind trying the whole river cat thing, but I don't have the equipment yet. Don't think the wife is keen on me on it yet. Gotta soften her up a bit.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

dytmook said:


> I wouldn't mind trying the whole river cat thing, but I don't have the equipment yet. Don't think the wife is keen on me on it yet. Gotta soften her up a bit.


LOL... Jewelry and Shoes, Jewelry and Shoes... Soften her up first then get your cat gear. Women are like fish, you need the right bait and the right presentation. This is why I never got married but have 6 or 7 girlfriends right now.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

One and a daughter is a enough for me. Shoes are her weakness...and candy.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

dang nice fish, E.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> LOL... Jewelry and Shoes, Jewelry and Shoes... Soften her up first then get your cat gear. Women are like fish, you need the right bait and the right presentation. This is why I never got married but have 6 or 7 girlfriends right now.


Is her name....RANDY????


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

EStrong said:


> I was able to get EatSleepFishChangeDiaper to make a bait run with me yesterday. Collected some victims and did some exploratory wading after he and the family unit had to leave. Later, I made my way to the water before dark and had my line wet within a matter of minutes. Once unpacked and settled, collected a bunch of driftwood and had a nice fire going not too long after.


Sweet! A new name. Maybe I can get it officially changed. Lol 

Folks this dude has become the real deal. After seeing his setup last night and knowing how much time he's put in I'm convinced the "big one" will be posted on here soon. Oh and don't be alarmed if you see a homeless guy get into a Maserati down by the river. It's probably Estrong. Give him a holler and he might just drop the beat on his latest single, catfish love.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> dang nice fish, E.


Dude, tried to get a hold of you. Never called me back.  Slacker!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Is her name....RANDY????


Geez Tom, you could have said something like "nice fish" or "good work" or "I'm a card carrying member of NAMBLA", but No... You had to name drop your lover and pee pee on my fishing thread. Just know this, Randy is as good as cut bait for my next run... I'm watching you...


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Eatsleepfish said:


> Sweet! A new name. Maybe I can get it officially changed. Lol
> 
> Folks this dude has become the real deal. After seeing his setup last night and knowing how much time he's put in I'm convinced the "big one" will be posted on here soon. Oh and don't be alarmed if you see a homeless guy get into a Maserati down by the river. It's probably Estrong. Give him a holler and he might just drop the beat on his latest single, catfish love.


Yeah, hauling all the gear on a two wheeler does give that appearance. The turntables are the heaviest pieces.
Technics 1200s have some weight to them. So do all those record crates.  The name on the single has changed. Catfish Love sounded too much like Muskrat Love and I was contacted by lawyers and told to cease and desist. I do have legal permission to use the new title, "I've Got 99 Problems and a Fish Ain't One".


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

EStrong said:


> Dude, tried to get a hold of you. Never called me back.  Slacker!


 I actually just got a replacement phone. My phone has been out of commission for a while. Probably why I never got back to you.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Made a few more runs here and there. Still mostly babies but beats a skunk any day.

Phat Bait.

View media item 79047
View media item 79046
Another Bait Stealing *&$(#&#&^ !!!! Donated this to EatSleepFishChangeDiaper when he came down to meet me as I was finishing off an all nighter last week.

View media item 79050
Couple of decent channels. These are the two largest out of the bunch this past week. Smaller but these fought pretty well. 19-21" ballparkish.

View media item 79049
View media item 79048
Off to catch MORE bait and hopefully some 30+ inch sized cats soon!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice thread, enjoyed it.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Live and direct, from the river! It's almost 05:30! Been out since 20:30. Bagged a 39incher. Details and pics to come after I stop by The Donut Spot and take a nap once I get home.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Quit torturing us with promises of big beautiful heffer pics E!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

The evening started when I met EatSleepFishChangeDiaperFlapperBoy around 20:30 to chase some cats. Every time we go fishing I end up with a new nickname for him. I think Flapper Boy is going to stick quite well. Almost sounds like he’s a superhero’s sidekick in a comic book. Hmmm, anyway, I hope he doesn’t show up wearing tights next time we fish.

View media item 79085
I procured several gills earlier in the day and brought some left over chubs he wasn't allowed to keep in the fridge. Spot #1 was a bust. No hits, no action. Shot a few texts back and forth with Cat Mangler as we watched our rods and watched the sun slowly fade away. Saw a few bats in the area feeding on bugs. Have seen a few this year but not as many in other years. We quickly packed up and hit Spot #2. This spot has been a mixed bag this year, yielding some fish at times. Arrived at Spot #2, unpacked and got a nice fire going. Just seems something isn’t right when you’re out cat fishing without a fire. A good fire will also keep ManBearPig and Sasquatch at bay.

View media item 79092
View media item 79086
View media item 79087
Spot #2 started off slow.... ESF had curfew that night and as he started to pack up and leave the hits started. My clicker drag started singing as I had a massive hit, MISSED IT! ESF is now running late and probably going to get grounded. The temptation was too great as he baited up and got his line back into the water. I had a few more screamers and ESF's little dinner bell rang several times, lol. Yeah, he has a bell he puts on the end of his rod, probably just to annoy me. We both had some nice hits for about the next hour. I had a couple of fish on but lost them. I was pretty sure these were gar by how the felt once I started bringing them in. Our bait was also coming back with telltale gar activity. Time flies and it's now 01:00, dude is in trouble, the wife/boss lady calls, uh oh! Flapper Boy was supposed to be home before midnight! He had that look on his face, lol. Man card and fishing card soon to be revoked. Images of Andy Capp coming home to his wife with a rolling pin flashed in my mind.

View media item 79088
I told him he could stay at the superhero secret hideout until we figured out a way to get him to Canada or Mexico. But, he went home and took his beating like the superhero sidekick he is. So now the task is left to me. It was at the point where you know you’re not going to catch what you’re targeting, but you’re going to catch something no matter what. I had it out for the bait stealers. Now enter El Aguijón... The Stinger.

View media item 79089
Added a second hook for the tail on the gills. My line wasn’t back in the water for more than a few minutes when the drag screams out again. I swipe my rod and I’ve got a fish on. I can tell it’s a gar within a few seconds into the battle. 25 feet from the bank, dead line. I get my rig in and my stinger line has been bitten off. A loud 4 word expletive thus rang out over the quiet setting waking and scaring every bird within 50 yards into flight and causing whatever critters behind me to book it into the woods at high speed. Still determined to catch the thief, I go to work. I have a variety of hooks, sinkers and misc. cat fishing terminal gear with me when I go out. This also includes heavy duty steel wire leader and crimps. 5 mins later I have created the ultimate steel leader stinger setup. I even forged it in the camp fire for extra strength.

View media item 79090
I took some ashes from the fire and marked my face like a Miami Tribe warrior. I then did a Calumet Dance around the campfire to gain power from the Manitous. Finally, I cut my hand open and squeezed the blood out over the fire, then raised it to the Waning Crescent Moon. Lantern out, headlamp out, just the campfire and very dim moon for my eyes. A complete silence had come over the area, only the light current of the river could be heard. At this time a very thin light misty fog was moving across parts of the shoreline and river like a spiritual snake ready to strike. I slowly drifted off into a trance as I closed my eyes, feeling a swell of energy rise from the Earth through my body, soon after, my transition was complete. I was ready for war. My rod had become the battle axe of 1000 warriors and soon I would taste the blood of my enemy from it. Still in a trancelike state with my eyes closed, I reached down and picked up what used to be my rod and reel. I made a long striking motion toward my enemy and saw what looked to be a bolt of lightning shoot from the end of the axe and arc into the water some distance away. A gust of wind came and went and all was quiet again. I now sit and wait. So I’m not sure if all that happened or not, I may have been hallucinating. I was hungry earlier and forgot to bring snacks so I skewered some of the crawdads I brought as bait and roasted them over the fire. I’m thinking they may have caused a funky reaction. So I wake up from my quick nap in the chair and go puke in the bushes, now I feel better.

View media item 79091
So it’s about 04:45 now, line still in the water. My fire was dying so I needed to grab more driftwood. As you would know it, walk away to get firewood, mess with your phone, tie leaders, etc., as soon as you divert your attention from the quest at hand, things happen. I’m about 40 feet away in the woods and the drag starts screaming. I drop all the wood and come flying back to my rod like I’m stealing second base, I do a pop up slide and grab the rod and set the hook; Fish On! Not a cat, a Gar, and a good sized one. Even though this is a good sized fish, gar don’t have the power of a cat, not even a small to mid sized one. They do like to twist and turn more like a smaller scatback running back, not drive with the power of a Forward or 8-Man in rugby like a cat does. I’m able to get this bait stealer on shore in less than a minute. El Aguijón has struck! My stinger hook is firmly through the bottom jaw as the gill is completely chewed up from the middle down to the tail. Now if I was still hallucinating, this would be the part where I rip the liver out of my enemy and eat it raw, then hold my vanquished enemy to the sky as thunder and lightning crack overhead with a swirling wind. Nah... I grab my knife and now I have a good supply of cut bait for the next few trips. Measured this one out at 39 inches. In my quick post before, I never said 39 inch cat, lol.

View media item 79093
Even though the cats weren’t on, it was still a good trip being able to nab the bait stealer. I stayed past dawn giving me my second all nighter of the year. I think I’ll be bringing a cot or something to nap on next time, sleeping in a chair sucks! LOL... Depending on the weather, another cat run is in order over the holiday weekend or maybe I might even do a wade or chase greenbacks for the first time this year.

Be Well and Fish Well, E...


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Lol E you crack me up! Hopefully we can work something out soon. Catfishing sounds like a lot of fun with you.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

sounds like a good time!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Had my fair share of all nighters in uncomfortable chairs! I want a hammock so bad! Glad ya finally beat the skunk, I'd take a 39" gar for sure!


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

EStrong, you're a man after my heart with the Zappa reference and catfishing. Have you ever eaten gar? They have boneless back straps like deer and taste great with McCormick's seasoning. Bring a sharp knife and tin snips next time and stock up. My buddy and I eat them once in a while out of the mid to upper LMR.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

G-Patt said:


> EStrong, you're a man after my heart with the Zappa reference and catfishing. Have you ever eaten gar? They have boneless back straps like deer and taste great with McCormick's seasoning. Bring a sharp knife and tin snips next time and stock up. My buddy and I eat them once in a while out of the mid to upper LMR.


You're one of the very few people who get the Zappa reference.  I have Apostrophe on vinyl along with a few others of his. 

If I keep catching enough gar I might have to do some cajun gar balls or take your suggestion.

Thanks for the kudos, off to listen to Sheik Yerbouti.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

There's good fishing to be had! I'm just not finding as much as I'd like. Lot's of flattie/channel dinks, some skunks and other stuff. Best flattie was around 28" over the weekend. Even with the rain we just had the water is LOW. Really need a good two or three days of rain to flush out the crap and perk up the O2 for the fishies. Though there are spots with plenty of flow, O2 and water levels to do well right now. Combo of the funky weather this year, low water, and delayed staggered spawn(s) has things wonky. I DO see things picking up and that process has already started. Good holes right now still have decent water level and access to flat areas for feeding and nighttime roaming. That 28 inch flattie was caught in less 2 feet of water with access to deeper daytime holes and a couple of good runs keeping O2 levels good. If the water stays low they're going to be stacked up like pancakes for a drunk guy at Waffle House. If that's the case the next few weeks will be ABSOLUTELY nuts! Right now I feel the cats are about to hit their normal Summer pattern. If the water goes up enough and they move back to their pre-spawn holes, and then the water drops again, Oh Boy! Until these things are stacked in a barrel, I'm adopting a hit & run approach for a for weeks hitting multiple spots during a cat run if the bite is extremely slow or nonexistent. Packing lighter will be something I'll have to do. Either that or hire one of those safari dudes to carry all my crap on his head.

Over the past month or so had the chance to meet and fish with Cat Mangler, Savethetrophies and dytmook. All 3 are good dudes! Looking forward to many more trips with all 3. Also made several runs with my partner in catfishing crime, EatSleepFishChangeDiaper aka Flapper Boy, lol. He's got the nice cat setup now and focused. I'd say he's hooked, yes pun intended.  With the exception of fishing with Savethetrophies, I haven't been on a wade or purposely chased green or bronzebacks this year. NEED to get out and do that. Still have my eye out for a canoe. The bucket list of spots with canoe access gets bigger every time I get out and fish/scout. Oh well, soon.

Here's some misc. stuff. Enjoy!

Be Well and Fish Well, E...

2 Feet or less of water:
View media item 79218
Pretty Bait ='s Pretty Flattie:
View media item 79222
More Bait Run Greenies, wish they were bigger:
View media item 79223
AssHat Left This, They Should Be Shot:
View media item 79221
When's Deer Season? Only a few in the pics, total of 5 with racks walked by in that group.
View media item 79219View media item 79220


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

"LOL... Jewelry and Shoes, Jewelry and Shoes..."
Just make sure you get the size right. I've found that Gianni Bini in heels 3" and up does the trick.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

OrangeRay said:


> "LOL... Jewelry and Shoes, Jewelry and Shoes..."
> Just make sure you get the size right. I've found that Gianni Bini in heels 3" and up does the trick.
> View attachment 216066
> View attachment 216067


IS THAT YOUR CLOSET?????


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

"IS THAT YOUR CLOSET?????"
LOL.. Technically since my name is on the deed.
There's no room for any of my stuff in there so I can't really call it mine.
That is one of two that I don't get to use.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

OrangeRay said:


> "IS THAT YOUR CLOSET?????"
> LOL.. Technically since my name is on the deed.
> There's no room for any of my stuff in there so I can't really call it mine.
> That is one of two that I don't get to use.


Lol.....I was envious. ....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

We


OrangeRay said:


> "IS THAT YOUR CLOSET?????"
> LOL.. Technically since my name is on the deed.
> There's no room for any of my stuff in there so I can't really call it mine.
> That is one of two that I don't get to use.


We Have separate closets.....


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

OrangeRay said:


> "LOL... Jewelry and Shoes, Jewelry and Shoes..."
> Just make sure you get the size right. I've found that Gianni Bini in heels 3" and up does the trick.
> View attachment 216066
> View attachment 216067


Powerful the Estrogen in this one I sense... 

View media item 79224


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol.....I was envious. ....


Somehow I knew strong would come outa the closet here.....


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Somehow I knew strong would come outa the closet here.....


Says the Grand Marshal of the Pride Parade... Heard you were going to be dancing on the Ellen Show sometime soon. Don't forget your unicorn floaties and helmet.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Says the Grand Marshal of the Pride Parade... Heard you were going to be dancing on the Ellen Show sometime soon. Don't forget your unicorn floaties and helmet.


It's ok ol man.....lmao


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> It's ok ol man.....lmao


Says the old man older than me, LOL...  Remember, Ellen likes hugs... Don't forget.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

This got awkward quick.


----------



## OrangeRay (Jul 16, 2011)

I should have added that if you buy them a girly car to drive around in the shoes you surprise them with they let you buy the boat of your choice of equal or lesser value!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh lord...love the shoes!!!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

That's Tom's feet in those heels right? 

OrangeRay, I'm laughing my @ss off as I type this, good stuff!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Fishing has been a bit slow. Been doing some catching, but mostly dinks for the month of August when I could get out. Did get a little nighttime topwater action and a couple of quick wades in for the first time. I'll get some pics up sooner or later.

Not sure how much fishing I'll be getting in before the end of the year. My longtime girlfriend was diagnosed with breast cancer recently. I'll be doing whatever she needs as she approaches surgery, and the follow up treatments afterward.

All of us have important women in our lives. Mothers, Grandmothers, Aunts, Sisters, Daughters, Granddaughters, Nieces, Wives, Girlfriends, Cousins, etc. Next time you see them, remind them how important they are to you and tell them that you love them.

I'd appreciate it if you'd keep us in your thoughts and prayers and maybe, just maybe, toss on a pink lure next time you're out fishing for support.

Be Well and Fish Well, E...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

EStrong said:


> Fishing has been a bit slow. Been doing some catching, but mostly dinks for the month of August when I could get out. Did get a little nighttime topwater action and a couple of quick wades in for the first time. I'll get some pics up sooner or later.
> 
> Not sure how much fishing I'll be getting in before the end of the year. My longtime girlfriend was diagnosed with breast cancer recently. I'll be doing whatever she needs as she approaches surgery, and the follow up treatments afterward.
> 
> ...


Es...sorry to hear this.....let's hope And pray all is ok!!! Tom


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Hoping for the best of possible outcomes for you and your lady, EStrong.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Es...sorry to hear this.....let's hope And pray all is ok!!! Tom





zaraspook said:


> Hoping for the best of possible outcomes for you and your lady, EStrong.


I appreciate it fellas! Looking at surgery before the end of the month and then radiation treatments for at least 3 or 4 weeks. So far the prognosis is EXCELLENT, minus the side effects of the radiation therapy. Thank God we caught it early.

So I've been helping her get caught up on personal/household things, going to medical appointments, etc. We're watching the game on Sunday. She says to me, "How come you're not out fishing". I'm like WHAT!?!?! "Yeah, you need to get out and fish a few times before all this comes down and you're not able to go." DAMN! What a woman! LOL...  ...and, we were watching the FOOTBALL GAME when she said this. Winner winner fried bluegill dinner!

E...


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

EStrong said:


> I appreciate it fellas! Looking at surgery before the end of the month and then radiation treatments for at least 3 or 4 weeks. So far the prognosis is EXCELLENT, minus the side effects of the radiation therapy. Thank God we caught it early.
> 
> So I've been helping her get caught up on personal/household things, going to medical appointments, etc. We're watching the game on Sunday. She says to me, "How come you're not out fishing". I'm like WHAT!?!?! "Yeah, you need to get out and fish a few times before all this comes down and you're not able to go." DAMN! What a woman! LOL...  ...and, we were watching the FOOTBALL GAME when she said this. Winner winner fried bluegill dinner!
> 
> E...


Glad the prognosis is looking towards the better! Hang in there bud, and hope you get some decent fish on your line!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Cat Mangler said:


> Glad the prognosis is looking towards the better! Hang in there bud, and hope you get some decent fish on your line!


Thanks Erik! Maybe you can send some of those monsters you've been catching down my way, lol.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Man O' Mighty! The last few months have flown by like nothing. My girlfriend ended up having two separate surgeries about a week and half apart. After all the healing she's been in radiation for the last 2 weeks and has about 7 more sessions to go. So as far as the breast cancer goes, things look reeeeeeeeal good, Thank God! However, with all the scans they did on her, they found other lumps/tumors in her gallbladder and on her liver. She has another surgery at the end of the month. The prognosis looks good though. They think everything is benign at this point and it's just a matter of removing them. There is a possibility they may take the entire gallbladder but they're not sure yet.

I've gotten a lot of PMs, txts, etc. from a ton of people on the site giving thoughts and prayers and just keeping in touch. Definitely appreciate all the thoughts from everyone. Though it's more for her than me.  However I'm still on the site doing my usual thing, stirring up trouble and being a smart ass. LOL... Ya know when you're sitting in waiting rooms with nothing to do, you've got a PHONE, and it has a web browser, it's a good way to pass the time and get your mind off things.

Sooooo, it's been awhile since I actually got out and fished. But guess what, some time has opened up and things are better, so I've had a chance to make a few runs in the last couple of weeks. Some of you might remember, back in the Fall/Winter of 2014 into 2015, I was out fishing almost everyday from October to our first major freeze and snowfall in January 2015. In my yout (that's youth for non Brooklyn types), I always fished year round. Cold isn't an issue until your gear freezes up to the point of being unusable. So getting back out for the first time in a few months in the cold isn't a big deal for me. As other's have said on other threads, winter is a great time to fish. Nobody is out except the VERY FEW diehards and dedicated anglers. It's definitely a badge of honor in my book, especially when the temps are below 30 and you're not in a heated hut, lol.

So here's the deets. Made a few runs with ESF. Helped him net a decent catch, but when it was his turn to net my fish, well.... let's say he must have skipped class that day when they were teaching fish netting 101. LOL... Had about an 18 incher and held it close to shore for a good minute or two before he got off. No biggie, that's a catch in my book. Out solo I pulled in a few dink saugthings here and there and a 17 inch walleye. BUT, this last run was my best "winter" run so far this year. Being an old fart and fishing all over the SW since the mid 70's, I know a few places that are not very well known and great winter spots. The average person/angler would never think these places could be productive, especially in the cold of winter. I decided to visit a spot I hadn't fished in over 12 years. Arriving right at dusk, I went to work. Temp was 25 and the wind was nasty. Not sure if you'd call it heavy flurries or light snow, but it was coming down. First cast, fish on. A nice little 17. Things are good! Second cast, snag, lure lost, CRAP! Third cast, fish on, and a big one. I'm calling it 25". I couldn't get it lay flat for it's pics. I don't have a scale but this one was very fat. Kinda hard to tell in the pics. To me, this looks like a walleye. I've never been good at picking out the differences in the saugthing fishies and honestly don't care. If it's a walleye it's 3 inches short of FO. But to me, a good fish is a good fish, and this was a good fish. After I got him back in the water I continued to catch members of the saugthing family in the 13 to 18 inch range for the next 2 hours. The bite finally died off and ice was becoming an issue on my gear so I called it a night. It seemed like I had to clear my guides and line roller on every cast. Ended up hauling in 19 for the night. I think I caught the first 17 incher another 4 or 5 times, lol. They all look the same to me.

So while I have available time I'm going to take advantage of it. For you guys on the fence about saug/winter fishing, just go out and do it! You'll be glad you did. There's a ton of good info that EatSleepFish has posted and so has OldStinkyGuy. Check out their threads and get to some fishing!

Be Well and Fish Well, E...

View media item 79536
View media item 79539
View media item 79538
View media item 79537
View media item 79540
View media item 79541
View media item 79531


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Hmm you forgot to mention the part about letting that head shaking fool go for another run out past my reach as you kept screaming HAHA I got fish!!!! I got fish!!! HAHA Some people can't control themselves under the pressure of those mighty 18 inch saugs lol
19 saugs in an outing ain't bad for an old fart who fishes with orange cheeto dust on his fingertips. I wonder if it's that florescent orange color that calls them from afar or that irresistible cheese flavoring. Either way well done! Oh and did that nice 25 incher hit that newest lure of yours? Folks, Mr. Strong here has a saug magnet and it really works! He takes one of those big campfire marshmallows, threads a few pretzel sticks into it, and adds a couple mini M&Ms for eyes. Those saugeye can't tell the difference between his topwater creation and a dung beetle so they hit it every time! Lol

Good to see you're finally back and catching fish(for once)


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Eatsleepfish said:


> Hmm you forgot to mention the part about letting that head shaking fool go for another run out past my reach as you kept screaming HAHA I got fish!!!! I got fish!!! HAHA Some people can't control themselves under the pressure of those mighty 18 inch saugs lol
> 19 saugs in an outing ain't bad for an old fart who fishes with orange cheeto dust on his fingertips. I wonder if it's that florescent orange color that calls them from afar or that irresistible cheese flavoring. Either way well done! Oh and did that nice 25 incher hit that newest lure of yours? Folks, Mr. Strong here has a saug magnet and it really works! He takes one of those big campfire marshmallows, threads a few pretzel sticks into it, and adds a couple mini M&Ms for eyes. Those saugeye can't tell the difference between his topwater creation and a dung beetle so they hit it every time! Lol
> 
> Good to see you're finally back and catching fish(for once)


Esf call me ill tell ya his secret ol.man hole.....starts with a W


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

EStrong said:


> Man O' Mighty! The last few months have flown by like nothing. My girlfriend ended up having two separate surgeries about a week and half apart. After all the healing she's been in radiation for the last 2 weeks and has about 7 more sessions to go. So as far as the breast cancer goes, things look reeeeeeeeal good, Thank God! However, with all the scans they did on her, they found other lumps/tumors in her gallbladder and on her liver. She has another surgery at the end of the month. The prognosis looks good though. They think everything is benign at this point and it's just a matter of removing them. There is a possibility they may take the entire gallbladder but they're not sure yet.
> 
> I've gotten a lot of PMs, txts, etc. from a ton of people on the site giving thoughts and prayers and just keeping in touch. Definitely appreciate all the thoughts from everyone. Though it's more for her than me.  However I'm still on the site doing my usual thing, stirring up trouble and being a smart ass. LOL... Ya know when you're sitting in waiting rooms with nothing to do, you've got a PHONE, and it has a web browser, it's a good way to pass the time and get your mind off things.
> 
> ...


Glad to see it's going in the right direction


----------



## FishermanMike (Nov 28, 2012)

Great to hear about your lady, and sounds like a stellar outing. I experienced just about all of the heavy flurries and ice tonight....but missed out on the fish.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Eatsleepfish said:


> Hmm you forgot to mention the part about letting that head shaking fool go for another run out past my reach as you kept screaming HAHA I got fish!!!! I got fish!!! HAHA Some people can't control themselves under the pressure of those mighty 18 inch saugs lol
> 19 saugs in an outing ain't bad for an old fart who fishes with orange cheeto dust on his fingertips. I wonder if it's that florescent orange color that calls them from afar or that irresistible cheese flavoring. Either way well done! Oh and did that nice 25 incher hit that newest lure of yours? Folks, Mr. Strong here has a saug magnet and it really works! He takes one of those big campfire marshmallows, threads a few pretzel sticks into it, and adds a couple mini M&Ms for eyes. Those saugeye can't tell the difference between his topwater creation and a dung beetle so they hit it every time! Lol
> 
> Good to see you're finally back and catching fish(for once)


If I remember correctly, you were too scared to actually step in 4 inches of water (wearing waders) and reach far enough out for it, lol. I guess I shouldn't expect much from someone who's scared to reach into the bait bucket with his bare hand when there's crawdads in it.  When it comes to catching fish, you're my Bad Luck Schleprock. I never catch anything when I'm out with you. All that happy helmet wearing screaming was due to the shock you didn't jinx me. LOL... The orange on my fingertips isn't cheeto dust, I used to work at Fernald, that's permanent. As far as rigs and lures go, you know I'm a fishing MacGyver. Best lure yet is a stick of dynamite tied to a rock and tossed out. Guaranteed to catch em every time! 

View media item 79543
View media item 79544


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

dytmook said:


> Glad to see it's going in the right direction


Thanks Cole! If you're over the flu and want to brave the cold, we should make a run soon.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

FishermanMike said:


> Great to hear about your lady, and sounds like a stellar outing. I experienced just about all of the heavy flurries and ice tonight....but missed out on the fish.


Thanks Mike! From your posts, looks like you're hooked on this winter fishing thing, lol. You've pulled in some nice ones yourself. Keep at it.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

EStrong said:


> Thanks Cole! If you're over the flu and want to brave the cold, we should make a run soon.


I'll give it a go, but I'm going to need to buy some better winter gear first. I do want to catch a fish in each month.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Had a chance to make a quick run this evening after our mini deep freeze and rain/sleet/snow finally passed. The water was up a bit, but still not like what we're used to as far as "Normal" summer levels go. It was about 30°F when I hit the water, ended up around 24°F when all was said and done.

Started off with some standard issue jerkbaits. About 20 mins in I lost a really nice saugthing, guessing 20-23 inches. Got it within 12 feet of the net and he shook the hook loose. My next escapee came about 10 minutes later on deep diving wide billed crank, I actually hooked into one of those stripey fish things. This one broke surface a few times and got off about 25 feet from the net. It made several good runs before getting off. So I continued with the crank for a while and hooked into a baby flattie, about 17 or 18 inches. This one fought pretty tough for being so cold out. I wasn't going to lose this one so I flipped on my headlamp, grabbed the net and waded into the shallows to get him. With the light on I could see his glowing eyes and he had a really dark mottled pattern. I could also see he was barely hooked, with one treble, right on the corner of his lip. I made a rush into deeper water (getting some in my boots as the water came over the top, damn), and I now I'm screaming No like Cleveland Brown on Family Guy when the bathtub falls out of his house; no no no No NO NOOOOOO!






Yeah, you guessed it. As all flatties do, as required by their fish laws, this one gave a couple of massive head shakes and twists and busted loose. Dude..... I'm like..... Really!?!?! So now I've got one wet foot, half a wet pant leg, and no fish. A few of those crane/egret things flew by squawking as if to mock me. Actually, those dorky birds were laughing their feathery butts off at me. "Damn you flying crap factories! Revenge will be mine!" I yelled into the night sky with raised fist. (I did use my Stewie Griffin voice, it really works with that phrase, try it). So I worked the crank for a bit with no additional luck. So I decided to work some jigs for a while. Not only did I work some jigs, I worked some jigs with the now infamous "Christmas Tree Light" grubs, made so popular by Trailbreaker. He's such a Genius. I worked these around for a bit, getting a couple of taps and misses but nothing major. So now the leg and foot are starting to enter that "pre-numb" stage. It's time to go. I don't do an official "last cast", I do 5 last casts, fanning it out 5 times in the general area before booking it. Cast 1, nothing. Cast 2, snag, do the "bow and arrow' trick, free the jig, back in business. Cast 3, leaves. CRAP!!! Cast 4, ok, something weird is pulling on this, ok, FISH ON! So, this is fish-on #4. But this one feels really different. I feel some fight, then I feel like I hooked a branch. I keep reeling this in and then I finally see it. Looks like a carp, maybe a buffalo, could be a drum, hmmmm. It's definitely not a Gar, lol. I get this one in AND get him in the net. Angels Rejoice! So I'm checking this dude out. I believe I just pulled a Quillback Carpsucker in, aka Carpiodes Cyprinus. At 20 inches, not too bad. Seems these guys are all the rage all of a sudden, lol.

View media item 79598
View media item 79597
So even though I lost what I consider 3 really good quality fish, I'll settle for a 20 inch QuillbackRedhorseCarpBuffaloSucker Thing, lol.

Three things that also made the night a good one; Saw an amazing sunset (sorry no pics, was busy fishing), saw a river otter swimming the current then bust up on shore and run off like he was late for court. A pretty big one too, bigger than your average cat. Also saw a very bright shooting star. Caught that out of the corner of my eye it was so bright.

Should be back out for a few hit and run sessions this week while the sub 20°F temps stay away for the next few days. Nothing worse than frozen up gear. I will be shutting it down sometime soon for a few weeks to help out my girlfriend. We have to deal with this Gallbladder/Liver issue now. Surgery is the middle of next week. As far as the breast cancer, she is doing well! She's finally done with radiation, and it looks like she's going to beat breast cancer! Again, I appreciate everyone's thoughts and prayers, it means a lot.


Be Well and Fish Well, E...


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Good to see you back with a sweet report bro !


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Appreciate it! I really did start screaming no like Cleveland Brown, lol.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Estrong... that last post you made holding the walleye in the first pic... first off, great catch buddy! Second, yes that is most definitely a walleye . look close at the bottom half of the fish, you can see clearly the faint vertical stripes .


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks 9! Knowing some of the spots we both frequent, surprised I haven't run into you yet. You getting out much?


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

EStrong said:


> Thanks 9! Knowing some of the spots we both frequent, surprised I haven't run into you yet. You getting out much?


He's all about the ice right now!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Cat Mangler said:


> He's all about the ice right now!


Oh Lord! Not going to be too much around here, temps are climbing again. But as usual, you know how the weather goes around here.

Looks like you've been out here and there as time allows and pulling in some decent catches. I haven't been up your way in a bit. We'll have to catch up again and hit the water. Probably could get 9Left or Dytmook to join us. Maybe ESF depending on time, day and place.

E...


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

EStrong said:


> Oh Lord! Not going to be too much around here, temps are climbing again. But as usual, you know how the weather goes around here.
> 
> Looks like you've been out here and there as time allows and pulling in some decent catches. I haven't been up your way in a bit. We'll have to catch up again and hit the water. Probably could get 9Left or Dytmook to join us. Maybe ESF depending on time, day and place.
> 
> E...


I've been out a little. Past two times out was on ice, and about 12 hours of fishing has netted me a total of 11 gills and one lmb. Lol past couple river trips have left me void of gilled creatures. I'm still trying to figure out saug things apparently!

Anyways, you know me, always trying for something when time allows. May hit EW Sat morning if the ice holds out and Salmonid doesn't fall through first! Supposed to rain Monday, but it's my birthday so I'm fishing anyways. Carl's spoken for that day so definitely lacking a partner or two!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

We have some some ice coverage down here. It's always funny just going north from the top of 275 up to Centerville/Dayton area, and how the weather has left things very very different up there, lol.

I'll shoot you a txt and maybe we can meet up soon. I just had a B-Day so maybe we can do a December B-Day Catch a Fish or two thing, lol.

Speaking of fishing, I'm spooling up some fresh line as we type, and then it's out the door to chase some of those winter monkeys. 

E...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nope... other than twice to check out ice conditions on a few lakes... Fishing has taken a bit of a backseat for me, deer hunting is still boiling through my veins.


----------

